# برنامج جوجل اسكتش اب +الشرح + الكراك ++ طريقه شرح التركيب



## mr_1811 (30 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته



برنامج جوجل اسكتش اب +الشرح + الكراك ++ طريقه شرح التركيب 



والشرح للمهندس هشام ( hosh123 )

ربنا يبارك فيه واسال الله ان يجازيه خيرا على هذا المجهود 

ويثقل به موازين حسناته يوم القيامه 











الرابط
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
http://www.mediafire.com/download/z7tlzz3rc8ez2no/جوجل+اسكتش+اب.rar





بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 

اطيب تحيتى 
​


----------



## ali992 (30 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً أسأل الله أن يجعل عملكم هذا في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## samky (30 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## عزمي حماد (30 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك​


----------



## salim salim (30 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## السندباد المساحي (31 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## saad mohammad (31 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز ومشكور


----------



## hosh123 (31 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
أخى الكريم بارك الله فيك وانا حقيقى فرحان أن هناك أحد مهتم بما اقوم به وكمان بيتعمل لى سى دى للدروس ......... جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## mr_1811 (1 سبتمبر 2013)

ali992 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً أسأل الله أن يجعل عملكم هذا في ميزان حسناتكم



اللهم ااااامين 
تقبل الله دعائك اخى 

جزاكم الله عنى خيرا​


----------



## mr_1811 (1 سبتمبر 2013)

samky قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً




وجزاكم الله مثله 

تحيتى اخى​


----------



## mr_1811 (1 سبتمبر 2013)

عزمي حماد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك



حفظك الله من كل شر 

لاحرمت مرورك الطيب 

و
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
لاتنسى ذكر الله​


----------



## mr_1811 (1 سبتمبر 2013)

salim salim قال:


> مشكور و بارك الله فيك




لاشكر على واجب اخى 

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## mr_1811 (1 سبتمبر 2013)

السندباد المساحي قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم



وبارك فيك اخى سندباد 

اطيب تحيتى لمرورك الكريم​


----------



## mr_1811 (1 سبتمبر 2013)

saad mohammad قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز ومشكور




يااااااااااااااارب بالتوفيق لحضرتك ولجميع الاخوه ​


----------



## mr_1811 (1 سبتمبر 2013)

hosh123 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخى الكريم بارك الله فيك وانا حقيقى فرحان أن هناك أحد مهتم بما اقوم به وكمان بيتعمل لى سى دى للدروس ......... جزاكم الله خيراً



والله يامهندس هشام انا اللى حظى حلو ... لانى استفدت من دروس حضرتك ,,, شرح بسيط ومميز 

ويوجد شرح برامج للاخوه المهندسين هنا 

ان شاء الله بحاول قدر الامكان اجمعها واعرضها بصوره مبسطه للاخوه 


وانا شاكر لحضرتك جدا .. لانك اعطيتنى الضوء الاخضر لجمع دروسك المميزه 


اسال الله ان يتقبل اعمالك خالصه لوجهه الكريم 

كما اساله من فضله ان يرزق الاخوه بتيسير العلم والفهم لهم 

اطيب تحيتى 
​


----------



## mohamed#helmy (9 مارس 2014)

ماشاء الله بارك الله على هذا المجهود وأسأل الله ان يزيدنا علما لنشارككم فيه وننفع به امتنا


----------



## م ابوعمر (9 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الخير


----------



## hany samra (3 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## d.mmfg2008 (8 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
اخى العزيز / ارجو تجديد الرابط لو سمحت لانه غير موجود


----------



## arch_hamada (12 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
اخى العزيز / ارجو تجديد الرابط لو سمحت لانه غير موجود​


----------



## أحمد روكسان (16 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز ومشكور​


----------



## ماهر عطية (16 أكتوبر 2014)

يرجى تجديد الرابط لانه غير موجود ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## رامى ابوهيف (19 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا جدا


----------



## yassir saleh (13 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم 
تعبت ادور على برنامج جوجل اسكتش اب 
ارحموووووووووووونا


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (13 يناير 2015)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## mr_1811 (13 يناير 2015)

تم تجديد الروابط 
اطيب تحيتى​


----------



## master_2055 (14 يناير 2020)

جزاكم الله خيراً​


----------



## احمد برقاوي (19 فبراير 2020)

جزاكم الله خيراً أسأل الله أن يجعل عملكم هذا في ميزان حسناتكم


----------

